# Quick question to those that are recovering or recovered



## Chava22611 (May 19, 2018)

So I felt like I was recovering for a good month then out the blues I had this panic attack while showering. So my question is it normal to still feel them while you recovering ? Thanks advance for answering


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi, yes I believe it is normal. If you expect some set-backs and bad moments you are better prepared. It's all about how you respond to them - or should that be how you don't. I've been good lately, but just last night I woke up in what felt like a state of panic. This hasn't happened for ages so for a moment I was concerned, but then I just got up, walked about a bit, splashed some water on my face, grabbed a snack and went back to bed. I just brushed it off and didn't give it any importance. I slept well eventually and feel fine this morning, but I have seen people posting for weeks about a single bad experience when they were otherwise doing well. They forget all the good things they were doing that were helping, and gradually make themselves sick again with worry.


----------

